# Say it ain't so, Mary Ann!



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2008)

*                                         'Gilligan's' Mary Ann caught with dope*




> DRIGGS, Idaho - Dawn Wells, who played Mary Ann on "Gilligan's Island," is serving six months' unsupervised probation after allegedly being caught with marijuana in her car.



Who woulda thunk it?!?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2008)

I saw that too. The report in this article made me laugh though. Look at the first picture, read the article, then look at the second pic. What do YOU think?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, she needs something to quiet the nightmares of strange little men in floppy hats.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 11, 2008)

Its always those innocent looking ones.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 11, 2008)

Shouldn't be too surprising... just because she played a wholesome girl on tv doesn't necessarily reflect her personal off screen life-style. 
After all Bob Denver (Gilligan) was well known for his marijuana usage, Ms Wells probably hid hers better. But at 69 yrs of age it becomes a little harder to resist the effect of being high or even a good buzz in order to drive "normally." 
It is saying something that several people stood up for her. But the swerving and then the excuse of "picking up hitchhikers who decided to fire one up before she dropped them off... " the odor that every trained & experienced LEO knows so well... ummm... naw not *this* sweet lil 'ol lady! :uhyeah: 

Either way, I still pick her over Ginger. Something about those Kansas country girls ...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I saw that too. The report in this article made me laugh though. Look at the first picture, read the article, then look at the second pic. What do YOU think?



LOL! Yes, the arrest picture does make her look like a stoner.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 11, 2008)

arnisador said:


> LOL! Yes, the arrest picture does make her look like a stoner.



It's probably because she was stoned. I know that look all too well. Seen it in the mirror a few times too. :uhyeah: 

Thank goodness that the last time was about 19 years ago


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 12, 2008)

:erg:

I'm Crushed!!!!


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 12, 2008)

Mary Ann and Mary Jane... Whoda thunk it!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 12, 2008)

bdparsons said:


> Mary Ann and Mary Jane... Whoda thunk it!



Sisters?  One never knows...I can just picture Ms Wells talking to her water bong "...you know us girls gotta stick together..."


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 12, 2008)

arnisador said:


> LOL! Yes, the arrest picture does make her look like a stoner.




It looks like she's trying not to laugh too. lol The "excuses" given in the article are ridiculous. "Looking for the heating controls"? Please. Picked up some hitchhikers who fired one up in her car? Uh huh.  Then the story changes to a friend who borrowed her car earlier that day, and it still smells like pot? 

Of course her friends are going to come to her defense. She just left their house! Mary Ann needs to fess up. lol


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with MA-Caver.  For those who think that an on-air persona is indicative of personal life, I got two words:  Bob frickin' Crane.

And yes, she looks mighty happy in her mug shot.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 12, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Its always those innocent looking ones.


Especially the ones with amazing racks.



CoryKS said:


> I agree with MA-Caver.  For those who think that an on-air persona is indicative of personal life, I got two words:  Bob frickin' Crane.


Too true. The entire concept of addiction to visual stimuli and sex is definitely under-appreciated.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Especially the ones with amazing racks.
> 
> 
> Too true. The entire concept of addiction to visual stimuli and sex is definitely under-appreciated.



Uh yeah :uhyeah:


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Mar 12, 2008)

Dawn, please do that at home, its safer for all. I still love you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2008)

aw, why can't they just leave an innocent farmgirl from Kansas alone?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2008)

HEY!!!

She was listed LAST... after the Professor for crying out loud in the GilliganIsland song.... What do you expect? :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 12, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> She was listed LAST... after the Professor for crying out loud in the GilliganIsland song.... What do you expect? :uhyeah:



Yeah, for a while there she was part of "The Rest," wasn't she?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Yeah, for a while there she was part of "The Rest," wasn't she?


 
YES SHE WAS!!!! and they should ALL be ashamed of themselves for driving her to this :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 12, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> YES SHE WAS!!!! and they should ALL be ashamed of themselves for driving her to this :uhyeah:


It's prolly what drove her to toke. :lol2:

What I would really hate to hear would be if she were in that classic empty-nest place where there are no more people in her life to give love to, she realized she's now a washed-up old broad whose boobs have become balls and her friends threw her a birthday party complete with lotsa potsa to cheer her the hell up (first toke-out in decades) and she got busted because she had to leave the party to help out an adult child inept at handling real life.

...
...
...
...
...ohwhatthehell ... old girl deserves to party ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> ...ohwhatthehell ... old girl deserves to party ...


 
Off topic, kinda, short story

When I was a mechanic, just out of high school I was working on an old rodded (hot rod) out 1960 something dodge jacked up in back tinted black windows and a jet black paint job.

I got in the car to drive it in the shop and it REEKED of pot and the ask tray was FULL of old mostly used joints (like something out of a Cheech and Chong movie). I put it on the lift estimated the cost to fix it and went into the waiting room to talk to the owner. Much to my surprise there were 2 little old ladies (about mid 70ish) sitting there giggling like crazy at everything I said EVEN the cost of repair.... one was the owner and one was the passenger.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 12, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Off topic, kinda, short story
> 
> When I was a mechanic, just out of high school I was working on an old rodded (hot rod) out 1960 something dodge jacked up in back tinted black windows and a jet black paint job.
> 
> I got in the car to drive it in the shop and it REEKED of pot and the ask tray was FULL of old mostly used joints (like something out of a Cheech and Chong movie). I put it on the lift estimated the cost to fix it and went into the waiting room to talk to the owner. Much to my surprise there were 2 little old ladies (about mid 70ish) sitting there giggling like crazy at everything I said EVEN the cost of repair.... one was the owner and one was the passenger.


LMAO!

Well, pot can do an older, arthritic, zero-appetite body a little good once in a while IMNSHO.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> It's prolly what drove her to toke. :lol2:
> 
> ...ohwhatthehell ... old girl deserves to party ...



I'd dare say she was toking along with ole Gilligan long before that... back in the day an actor on a hit series made a decent sum of money each month/week(??) and so that lifestyle was readily affordable.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 12, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Off topic, kinda, short story
> 
> When I was a mechanic, just out of high school I was working on an old rodded (hot rod) out 1960 something dodge jacked up in back tinted black windows and a jet black paint job.
> 
> I got in the car to drive it in the shop and it REEKED of pot and the ask tray was FULL of old mostly used joints (like something out of a Cheech and Chong movie). I put it on the lift estimated the cost to fix it and went into the waiting room to talk to the owner. Much to my surprise there were 2 little old ladies (about mid 70ish) sitting there giggling like crazy at everything I said EVEN the cost of repair.... one was the owner and one was the passenger.



:rofl:


Here ya go, go to minute 1:34. Unfortunately, the only clip I could find has "Evaluation Copy" across it. Still funny. Even better if you saw the movie and get the "antler" reference.


----------

